# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  В web-браузере Google Chrome появилась встроенная поддержка PDF

## Kuzz

Разработчики web-браузера Google Chrome сообщили об интеграции с состав браузера кода для просмотра PDF-документов, избавив пользователей от необходимости установки дополнительных плагинов или вызова внешних приложений. Начиная с выпущенной сегодня тестовой версии Chrome 6.0.437.1, для отображения PDF-документов будут задействованы те же средства, что используются для вывода обычных html-страниц. С точки зрения пользователя работа с PDF теперь мало отличима от просмотра HTML. Код для просмотра PDF создан с нуля и распространяется как открытый проект (доступен для Chromium).

Включение встроенной поддержки PDF осуществляется через настройки chrome://plugins, поддержка пока доступна только для платформ Windows и Mac OS X (поддержка Linux немного запаздывает, но ее обещают реализовать в ближайшее время). Из других интересных улучшений Chrome 6.0.437.1 отмечена поддержка синхронизации установленных расширений между разными машинами и добавление вместо кнопки Go универсальной кнопки, сочетающей в себе функции кнопок Reload и Stop.

opennet.ru
PS. Так акробат потихоньку и закопают)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Palm

А как эта фича в плане пробиваемости? Или тоже потом закопать придется ;) ?

----------


## Kuzz

Ну, фича только появляется. Ее надежность еще не проверена (сторонними исследователями)
Но если посмотреть на альтернативные (акробату) реализации pdf-ридеров, дыр в них находят на порядки меньше

----------


## Shark

Ой, давайте не будем, а?
MS вон тоже хоронят - она как стояла, так и стоит. Не стоит торопиться с выводами, уверяю Вас.

----------


## anton_dr

> поддержка синхронизации установленных расширений


А вот это очень замечательно.

----------

